# Looks Like We All Have Bad Days This Week!



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The day started bad first thing. I got a call from work that some piping at the plant blew out and one of my process units was shut down and had to go out to start and lead the investigation (no injuries and no other damage). 
Upon returning back home, I decided to start some pens since I can't cut grass due to the rain. I got a few glued up (slimlines and Euro pens) I made a Slimline and is first on in many years and design isn't great, the pen turned out decent. I did some inlay with some stabilized Elm Burl and came out pretty good. I did a CA finish and on the Euro, the sliding guide for the Euros was kinda glued together so that it didn't slide so I got it apart and decided to rig it up to do a little sanding on the lathe to sand off the set CA glue. First mistake. I put in on the mandrel to do the sanding and didn't slide the tailstock to lock into the end of the mandrel. Next mistake, after sanding and polishing on the pen before doing this, I had the lathe on very high speed. Next mistake, I acidently hit the lathe switch and all I remember is seeing sparks, parts flying and something hitting me on my shoulder and arm at high speed. I hit the switch quickly but by the time I got the lathe stopped, I looked and the sparks were form the light bulb being blown out and the light getting damaged as well as the mandrell looking like a snake as it was all bent up and bent enough to be hitting the lathe body while turning. Since I wasn't expecting to do anything yet, I hadn't put my glasses on yet and am lucky that nothing hit me in the face.
Anyway, now I am ording a new mandrel as I had only one.I don't do many pens, so now I need another before doing any more pens. Hopefully mid to latter part of next week now. I have two pens ready to send in but was hoping to do 10 - 15 this weekend, but due to stupidity, I am finished for a few more days. Hope the best for everyone else. You can see a photo of one of my pens I am sending in and as luck has it, during the lathe explosion, it also broke the glued up inlayed Elm Burl stock for another pen like the one below. This pen photo is a pic of a pen I had made a while back for a gift, but decided to do the gift later on and send several pens of same style to the project as well as the SlimLines.



Edit: soon after I posted this, it hit me, my pool was full from the rains and I had started pumping some water earlier. Guess what, I now am 6" below the level I normally run the level. I quit all things for today and if it drys out later, will decide if I should cut grass or wait for another day. Kinda think I may need to wait another day.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Slip........I think we've all those kind of days at some point...lol Sure hate to hear of your troubles today. Sounds like it's time to sit back watch the olympics or somethin'. 

But man, that pen is a real beauty!!! Someone is going to very happy to receive it.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

wow, the inlay is really nice. sorry to hear about your day.......
the good thing about a "worst day" is now you have something to compare other days to.  maybe you need an adult beverage of some sort & a little relaxation.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow - the pen looks great and I love the inlay. Sorry you had such a bad day - thankfully, they don't come along too often. Sounds like it's time to chill.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I do that every single time ! Don't you just hate paying for water to refill the pool when you just paid to pump it out !


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That pen is AWESOME!!! Great Job!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

slip knot said:


> Edit: soon after I posted this, it hit me, my pool was full from the rains and I had started pumping some water earlier. Guess what, I now am 6" below the level I normally run the level. I quit all things for today and if it drys out later, will decide if I should cut grass or wait for another day. Kinda think I may need to wait another day.


I suggest you stay away from anything that takes more than the push of a button to operate for the remainder of the eventing.

PS. Great looking pen


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, I waited on cutting the grass till today after Church. I cut my grass and my mother in laws yard across town. I used the weedeater and gasoline hedge clippers. I still have all toes, fingers and other body parts. Guess today was a better day than yesterday. However, I got terrible news that a good friend of my wifes and mine, died Tuesday during surgery in Galveston and we didn't even know it and funeral was Saturday. How sad. She was 52 years old and we today talked to her husband and just coudn't believe it and didn't even know about the funeral. My wife just visited with her a couple of weeks ago. We never know.
Week after next, I have a week of vacation and will definately make more pens. Will also make some just like the pictured above. They look just as good in real life also. I love Burl Wood.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Oh Yea, forgot to say beautiful pens ! 
Maybe at the next turnfest you can show us how the heck you do that!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, Slip...That inlay work is SOMETHING ELSE !!!.. Now I just gotta try THAT...no end to this stuff.....

Congrats on nice work...and stay safe..LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I call it inlay. It isn't really inlay, it is just cutting the blank at an angle, glueing in two light contrasting woods and a dark piece in between and make the blank. After all that is glued, do the same thing again at opposite angle. Only difficulty is trying to line up the second angle correctly. Can experiment with angles and can change the contrasting woods with one wood or the three such as above. Would be glad to show you ET but give it a try sometime, it isn't too terribly difficult.


----------

